# INT OP vs COMM RSRCH



## cptstubing (10 Sep 2014)

Hi,
I originally wanted to get into COMM RSRCH a few years ago but realised clearance would take a while.  As a result, I joined a reservist INT branch and started up training.  Didn't realise this until lately but it's less technical in nature than I had wanted originally.  I enjoy equipment, tinkering, math, computers, and languages.  I do not particularly enjoy performing MIL INT type analysis (this vehicle seen here indicates this, meaning yadda yadda...) and using powerpoint to create briefs.

For those who might be familiar with both trades, is COMM RSRCH more up my ally, or possibly ACISS?
Obviously there isn't a lot of info out there regarding material covered in 3s and 5s, but any guidance on the matter is appreciated.
Regards


----------



## armchair_throwaway (11 Sep 2014)

ACISS is a good choice for equipment tinkering. Lots of comm equipments that need setup and troubleshooting. You'll get to set up basic computer networks as well.
Not so much math or languages with ACISS however, but sometimes on the radio it's like trying to decipher a foreign language.
Are you in an area where reserve COMM RSCH is offered (ie. Ottawa)? If so, you can meet with the Comm Regt recruiter on how the two trades differ on the reservist level.


----------



## cptstubing (14 Sep 2014)

There's an ACISS reserve unit where I am, but no COMM RSRCH, although I did manage to find a guy who used to be CR in my unit.  It's an interesting trade, but still I think ACISS is more up my ally.  I appreciate your input!


----------

